# Best AntiTank:Long Range(DL, ML, LasCan)vs Close Range(Melta)



## ufoturtle081 (Feb 10, 2011)

Pertaining to shooting attacks only, what do you guys find the best way to destroy or neutralize Vehicles?

Statistically Melta weapons are significant more effective than Dark Lances, Missle Launchers, and Lascannons. But they do suffer from needing to being up close. A Heat Lance has a 21% chance of destroying AV 12, while a S8 Dark Lance only has a 7% chance. That is 3x more effective!

But then again, being able to stun and stop enemy vehicles from fireing turn one is often more desireable then wrecking them on turn 2 or 3 with more reliable Melta weapons. 

So what do you guys perfer in your competitive army? Melta, long range anti-tank, or some combination of both?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

You've got to think of it as two different sides to dealing with vehicles: destroying and suppressing them. Most balanced list need the ability to do both. Meltaweapons and their ilk (railguns, would also fit in there) are the only decent way to deal with av14 (unless there's a side shot in the mix), and with ap1 they tend to actually reliably kill things. Missiles and Autocannons (autos being better for lower armor values and always awesome) are good at stunning/suppressing vehicles. Remember that while weight of fire adds up, you just need to stop vehicles from shooting in most cases.

Some lists like Vulkan, immospam, etc. focus on just vehicle kill, but most balanced lists take both. Mechdar has Fire Dragons (our only melta! woo! lucky us!) and s6 spam, plus some brightlances (and brightlances most assuredly count as suppression, not kill), SMurfs have melta plus autocannons, as do guard, etc.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Normally in my usual 1750 I have a mix of Melta and Lascannons for tank duties

I find the singular Lascannon will fail more often than not (mostly due to the unlucky roll or two) while Meltaguns are normally taken in 2's or higher which improves your chance of wrecking the vehicle


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Warplance is the ultimate vehicle killer strengh 10 ap1 lance always pens on 3+.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Warplance is the ultimate vehicle killer strengh 10 ap1 lance always pens on 3+.


Not against Monoliths.


Me, I personally prefer heavy gauss cannons.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, sure. Heavy Gauss is all you get.

Any army that has the choice, in any case, should go both roads: the heavy dude, vehicle kill stuff and lighter but more numerous suppression fire. You need both to deal with mech. Melta/other ap1 stuff is your reset button, but keeping stuff shaken/upset and getting rolls on the table is a huge boon as well.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

against transports - autocannons lots of autocannons

against light/medium tanks - ML/Lance weapon

Heavy Tanks - lascannon/Lance weapon. 

it usually comes down to what army i plan on playing what i bring.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Fallen said:


> against transports - autocannons lots of autocannons
> 
> against light/medium tanks - ML/Lance weapon
> 
> ...


Er, close...

Against anything av12 or lower, autocannons, scatterlasers, multilasers.

Against av13-14 tanks: melta if you want them to die (or railguns!. Otherwise.. yeah, missiles, sideshots with the above weapons, lance and lascannons, etc.

Most medium tanks aren't going to care that your weapon is "lance". Preds might, but only if you can't get to the side armor, and the rest of them that come to mind are av12 all around.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Cyklown...I dont play guard so im really uncomfortable with naming their weapons but ya in general its anything S7, i do know how lance weapons work since i play Eldar/DE often.

then S8 weapons, then S9/lance. all in their respective spots.

the only reason why


----------

